# Unusual K-38 (Single Action only)



## been there (Aug 27, 2008)

I just picked up a Model 14-3, SN 5K27XXX. I thought it was a standard K-38, but noticed it had no double action. At first I thought it was defective, but further examination showed that it was manufactured as a SA only model. 

I have the original box and paperwork and under "Special Features:" it is marked: "S-A". Examination of the hammer shows that not only is there no sear, but there isn't a cut in the hammer for a sear. The box contains the original purchaser's receipt, which is dated: 11/27/74. By the way, the revolver is in outstanding condition.

I've got a fair amount of experience with S&W products, but I never saw or even heard of such a variation. Is anyone familar with this piece? Was it a standard offering or a special order?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimage


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Those were made specifically for target shooting. Shooting was mostly done with one hand. They were not special order. They were manufactured from 1961 to 1982. I have a Model 14-3 too but it is double action. 

You have a real find there. Hang onto it and enjoy!


----------

